# Butterworms to the UK



## butterworms (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi guys,

I am looking at distributing butterworms in the UK. just working out prices and stuff.

We all know how expensive they can be but before I commit to working with a supplier and agreeing prices I need to work out if people are interested.

Currently I will only ship to the UK but if there is enough interest I may start offering them on a wider scale.

My initial thinking is to provide the following pricing.

£5 for 25
£9 for 50
£17 for 100

Delivery is £2.50 for all sizes.

This is subject to change depending if more people show an interest.

As Stated, these worms are expensive, but are an excellent feeder, almost negating the need for calcium dusting.

here is some info on them:

Butterworms are soft bodied larvie, similar to waxworms, which are found solely in Chile, as their food is a tree found only in Chile.

They are basically up to 2" long, orange coloured worm, whch give off a fruity scent which lizards, birds and fish find irrisistable.

They are relatively simple to look after, and if kept at low temperatures (under 60 degrees F - so in a fridge) they can last up to (in some circumstances) 8 months without food or water - in a semi hibernative state. They cannot pupate into the moth which they would normally become.

Their nutritional values are as follows:

Moisture 58.54 %
Ash 1.04 %
Protein 16.20 %
Fat 5.21 %
Calories/Fat 87.73
Calcium (ml/100 grs) 42.90

Because of their huge calcium levels there is almost no need to dust these worms with calcium powder, and their relatively high protein levels and not enormous size means that they are great for getting your pets growth up when its young, and the fruity scent and unusual orange colour is great for fussy eaters or those who are finding eating hard.

try here for more information.

http://www.the-lizard-lounge.com/content/i...erworm-care.asp

Please let me know if you are still interested.

Thanks

Ian


----------



## butterworms (Mar 27, 2006)

sorry guys, dont think that link worked...try this

http://www.the-lizard-lounge.com/content/insects/butterworm-care.asp


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah well im interested.. I looked in to these a few times, tried to get some from one place and never got them delivered... and even found a wholesaler in the US with a view to importing them for sale 

So yeah if you do start selling them I would buy some


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Same here, definetly interested. So how soon can you supply?

Sy


----------



## butterworms (Mar 27, 2006)

my site is up and running (however poor it may look  ) but it will accept card payments and paypal so it should suit everyone.

The site is www.butterworms.co.uk

Currently i am waiting on my first "test" shipment to reach me which should be ready by tomorrow so keep an eye out on the site as it will be ready for orders soon.

Because the first order is relatively small, orders initially maywell not be fullfilled as it will come on a first come first served basis....however, I have an agreed supplier with transit times of approximately 3 - 4 tops days. So I should have bigger supplies weekly, and because its a self run business I will be pumping what I make back into it to secure better prices for the UK.

Hope that this helps.

Watch this space.  

Thanks for the interest


----------



## butterworms (Mar 27, 2006)

supplies are available, in 25, 50 or 100 worms per tub at the moment.

Hope to have some orders soon.

Kind regards

Ian Reynolds
www.butterworms.co.uk


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Will be buying some next month mate. Always willing to try new things with the little'un. If its bugs he generally likes it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

where abouts are you in the country ian?, as i would be well up for some for the bds and the wd
cheers


----------

